

Ask HN: I want to host a HN Meetup... - zoba

I live in a good area for HN meetups, but no one hosts them.  Since I haven't been to one I don't know what they're like.  The networking and potential for goood discussion interest me most.<p>I was curious: what location are these things usually at? Bars? Event rooms? Do people give lectures or do they just mingle? What about food?  What else should I keep in mind?
======
csomar
"I live in a good area for HN meetups"

You want to host a meetup, so why are you shy of telling us the exact
location?

~~~
zoba
Research Triangle Park area. I'm on my phone so typing isn't the easiest.

~~~
NonEUCitizen
RTP is well known abbreviation

------
sinzone
If you are in SF area, tell me if you need help!

cheers!

